# Best protein all in one?



## SK-XO

Wondering what a good protein powder all in one maybe with several blends of protein, a lot of bcaa's and other goodness, was looking at getting tub of myofusion?


----------



## predatorN

Probolic by MHP contains a blend of proteins, plus these goodies:

Branched Chain Amino Acid Blend (L-isoleucine, L-Leucine and L-Valine)], cocoa, Lipobolic Advanced Lipid Complex [medium chain triglycerides complex, borage seed oil powder (10% GLA), conjugated linoleic acid complex (78% CLA), evening primrose seed oil (4.8% GLA), flaxseed powder (8% ALA), and omega III complex (7.5% EPA & DHA)],


----------



## Lou

Can't go wrong with Pro-peptide :thumb:


----------



## Barker

The one i get from bulkpowders is cheap and has lots of BCAA's


----------



## freddee

All in ones, I would look at PHD iso7 or the USN IGF1, they are all in one in the sense of the word as you mean it I think.....


----------



## scottish676

freddee said:


> All in ones, I would look at *PHD iso7* or the USN IGF1, they are all in one in the sense of the word as you mean it I think.....


I had the strawberry flavour and man it was vile


----------



## hilly

ones i would recomend.

for everyday shakes/additions to meals etc something like reflex peptide fusion, ON pro complex and usn igf.

for shakes with added bcaa, good fats etc etc look at ON nitrocore, reflex all in one.

Myofusion is pretty low on total protein percentage compared to others at 69% i think per 100g.

syntrax matrix is also a decent one


----------



## BBWarehouse

Pro-Pep is a great suggestion - has anyone tried the latest tubs?

They taste fantastic - especially in strawberry. A decent improvement over the last bagged versions, which was already pretty tasty mixed with peanut butter


----------



## SK-XO

Cheers for the replies, probolic looks interesting but a little expensive tbh... Pro pep also expensive but supposably the mutts nuts?

Was looking at syntha 6, had a tub ages ago and nice tasting, seems to be decent? not to overpriced 40 buck for 5lbs isnt that bad for bsn...

Just looking for something with a bit more then just whey. Saves me buying loads of bcaa's and other supps.


----------



## Squirrel

Lou said:


> Can't go wrong with Pro-peptide :thumb:


^^^ x2 ^^^ A bit pricey, but does the biz.


----------



## xpower

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/total_protein

MyProtein total protein is great for the price.

Tapered Release Protein Blend (Milk Protein Concentrate, Impact Whey®, Impact Isolate®, Egg White Powder), Glutamine Peptides, Flax Seed Powder, Bromelain (1200 GDU/g),

Active Ingredients Per 60g:

Tapered Release Protein Blend: 46.9g

Glutamine Peptides: 4g

Flax Seed: 1.5g

Bromelain: 600mg


----------



## Clubber Lang

BBWarehouse said:


> Pro-Pep is a great suggestion - has anyone tried the latest tubs?
> 
> They taste fantastic - especially in strawberry. A decent improvement over the last bagged versions, which was already pretty tasty mixed with peanut butter


hate the new tub size tho, cant get my hand through the lid opening and when i do my hand ends up covered in powder lol

Great blends would be ProPeptide, Reflex Peptide Fusion (getting excellent reviews on all BB forums), Gaspari MyoFusion, PhD 6hr Blend, USN IGF-1 or my current fav DY Tempro in chocolate :bounce:

also, if your looking at a good protein powder with creatine added aswell as other bits and pieces then i tried afew samples of Reflexs One-Stop and its gorgeous!! Highly recommended.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Just ordered some Reflex Peptide Fusion, 84 servings for £37.99 plus free p+p


----------

